# Is Droid 2 Global's soak test's version 4.5.607?



## axenol (Sep 1, 2011)

Question is clear.. Is Droid 2 Global's soak test's version 4.5.607 or did they change it again? Can someone using the soak test verify?


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

4.5.607 is indeed the soak version. Nothing new to it, just a bigger number.


----------



## bigrob1015 (Jul 23, 2011)

What they said ^^^^^^


----------

